# Dark Disciples Feb 2011



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

* Dark Disciples Feb '11 *







January turned out to be a bumper month for activity and I;m pleased to say we managed to smash records and give out a lot of awards!

Congratulations guys - enjoy! 

The February Disciples are:-

*Thread Starters*

*djinn24* 28 
*Midge913* 27 
*D-A-C* 22 
Witch King of Angmar 21 
Stephen_Newman 19 
Vaz 19 
Androxine Vortex 18 
*bitsandkits* 17 
*humakt* 17 
*imm0rtal reaper* 17 
WinZip 17 
aboytervigon 16 
*Bane_of_Kings* 16 
*DrinCalhar* 16 
Goat 15



*Posters*

*djinn24* 772 
*Midge913* 630 
Vaz 620 
TheKingElessar 515



If you managed to hold onto the status awesome effort... you're helping to make Heresy as welcoming and interesting as possible. 

If you're new to the ranks well done and I hope you enjoy ad free browsing and a bit of banter in the hidden areas!





> *What Does It Mean?*
> Being a Dark Disciple means you're a stand out poster. You get access to some of the features our supporters enjoy and some new hidden ones, get a cool new award and a month (or more) of standing out in the crowd.
> 
> *So - how do you become a Dark Disciple?*
> ...


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well done guys; I've had a lackluster month when it comes to 40k, hopefully get some more spirit for it soon...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Now that I am a supporter it does not really matter that I did not reach the limit again, but I was not all that far from it... 

But congratulations all new Dark Disciples...

And *Jezlad*, I never got to meat Khorne... You promised us that we would get to do it... :ireful2:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations to all the other award winners, you've undoubtedly earned it entirely with useful posts, unlike yours truly.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow i cant believe i got the award!  Its a nice surprise and very humbling. Good work to all that received the award!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm starting to get used to the green user text now, thinking this award was a great idea .

And yeah, I never got to meet Khorne as well :wink:.

Bane of Kings Out


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> And yeah, I never got to meet Khorne as well :wink:.


You know what must be done. [Hands over Nemesis force weapon] Show no mercy. Fulfill your destiny!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats folks!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The subscribers that get it should get purple names . Just saying! And damned being busy the last couple days, my posts per day fell a bit :/.

Grats to all the new Dark Disciples .


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow! I got an award. Got more ideas planned for this month. I like the green text for my name.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

And im a dark deciple again.


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

But I don't want to meet Khooorneeee!!!! Slaanesh would take away my everything if I did


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Curses missed out again, Close but no cigar, 470 posts. Oh but I do have one of the top reputations, how rare. 

Congrats to the guys and girls who helped to make the site better in the past month.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

You guys are posting machines!

Well done to all


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Damn it .. I want to meet Khorne... I already met Korn & was underwhelmed.. Only 498 more posts to go...

FFX


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I wanted to meet Tzeentch! Khorne is a bit of a boring person. I want to speak to an intellectual deity.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well done to everyone, quick question, is the medal permanantly displayed on our posts or will it drop off and do you only get the one ? 
Plus im not sure if your aware but supporters who get the award end up wit more adverts than if they didnt get the award, and the one below the first post in a thread really lags up my browser for some reason on mozilla.

anyway got a second month for threads, woohoo for me. gonna be taking a break though for the rest of the month, have some stuff to take care of this month.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> Well done to everyone, quick question, is the medal permanantly displayed on our posts or will it drop off and do you only get the one ?
> Plus im not sure if your aware but supporters who get the award end up wit more adverts than if they didnt get the award, and the one below the first post in a thread really lags up my browser for some reason on mozilla.
> 
> anyway got a second month for threads, woohoo for me. gonna be taking a break though for the rest of the month, have some stuff to take care of this month.


Thanks for letting me know mate, I'll have to look into this


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done everybody who earned the award. Keep it up. 

And Khorne isn't that interesting. Tzeentch is way more fun


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you! Glad to see that I am not the only one who wants to see Tzeentch.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Thank you! Glad to see that I am not the only one who wants to see Tzeentch.


But how would you know you had actually met Tzeentch himself?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ultra111 said:


> But how would you know you had actually met Tzeentch himself?


True. No problem with meeting anyone of them, I just want to... [Keeps the Nemesis force weapon hidden] ... To... Yea... :spiteful:


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Congratulations to all and sundry!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Ultra111 said:


> But how would you know you had actually met Tzeentch himself?


What on Earth do you mean? We used to be drinking buddies! I could spot the guy out in the middle of a kings of leon concert!

I also want to know how he has been doing. He was muttering something about a crystal staff last time we met.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks like I fell a bit short, guess theres always march


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

It`s probably too late to start now, I`ll really have to committ to next month and get one of these medals. Just to prove that I can. :chuffed:


----------

